# All Hail SillyBalls!



## endian (Mar 2, 2001)

Apple has a OSX version of everyone's favorite sample app, SillyBalls at ftp://ftp.apple.com/developer/Sample_Code/Platforms_and_Tools/Project_Builder/SonOfSillyBalls.sit


----------



## theed (Mar 3, 2001)

So now it's Bo3b?  Did my copy get corrupted?  Is my compiler retarded?  What does this mean?  Oh well,  Maybe I'm just not 3L33T enough to understand.


----------



## monty (Mar 3, 2001)

hey yeah bo3b.

I didn't notice it before and why isn't the text centred. I would of thought that it would almost be a copy and paste from the classic version. What's with the changes, did they rewrite it or something?

peter


----------



## theed (Mar 3, 2001)

The docs in there say the guy built it for the yellowbox on Intel, so it seems like it shouldn't even still work.  The source compiled fine for me, it's a happy little project.  

so, yeah, from scratch as a conceptual remake.  It seems way too complicated to just be silly balls, and it has some sketchy behaviour.   For my money, the vermont recipes seem a lot better.


----------



## monty (Mar 4, 2001)

well theoretically simple code like that written for yellow box should work because yellow box is just what cocoa was called in rhapsody.

Also the speed is crap. I think this is a OS X problem though. Silly balls on OS 9 monopolizes the CPU and on our G4 450 the balls fly on full screen faster than you can see.

peter

PS why are we talking about silly balls. Are we that bored?


----------



## theed (Mar 4, 2001)

Don't you go off on silly balls now, I learned to program on silly balls, my father learned on silly balls, and his father before him.  I plan to teach my son how to program with the simple might and single minded fury that is silly balls.  I am deeply offended by your lack of respect, let alone reverence for this product that has been created for the sole purpose of benefitting programmers everywhere.

My family hereby declares war on your family for aforementioned ottrocities.  Don't bother to apologize, the only thing that can pay for what you have done is blood.

(actually I'm avoiding doing taxes)


----------



## Agent mosquito (Mar 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *I am deeply offended by your lack of respect, let alone reverence for this product that has been created for the sole purpose of benefitting programmers everywhere.*


really?  i always thought nethack was for the "sole  purpose of benefitting programmers"?  tis ok....i downloaded a bunch of source code the other day (like nethack's <grin>) and  intend to spend this week attempting to "port" them over successfully to X....

and to think i don't even like nethack, but i thought it was deffinitely worth porting... 

-drew


----------



## monty (Mar 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *Don't you go off on silly balls now, I learned to program on silly balls, my father learned on silly balls, and his father before him.  I plan to teach my son how to program with the simple might and single minded fury that is silly balls.  I am deeply offended by your lack of respect, let alone reverence for this product that has been created for the sole purpose of benefitting programmers everywhere.
> 
> My family hereby declares war on your family for aforementioned ottrocities.  Don't bother to apologize, the only thing that can pay for what you have done is blood.
> ...



Ok it was a joke and i don't apologise for jokes 

Actually my first encounter with mac programming (and first C program) was looking through the silly balls source code too.

peter


----------



## endian (Mar 16, 2001)

//	Version 1.0:	6/2/88

//					7/20/88	 DJB	Converted to C

//	

//	purpose		To demonstrate a simple color App using Color QuickDraw.

//						It draws colored balls in a color window, then uses colored

//						text inverted in the ball.  The ball location and color is Random.

//						

//						This program was written by Bo3b Johnson, 1/88.

//						

//						The inverted Bob text was a Skippy Blair special concept,

//						kept for obvious aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Kazrog (Mar 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *Don't you go off on silly balls now, I learned to program on silly balls, my father learned on silly balls, and his father before him.  I plan to teach my son how to program with the simple might and single minded fury that is silly balls.  I am deeply offended by your lack of respect, let alone reverence for this product that has been created for the sole purpose of benefitting programmers everywhere.
> 
> My family hereby declares war on your family for aforementioned ottrocities.  Don't bother to apologize, the only thing that can pay for what you have done is blood.
> ...



Dude......

I don't really know about Silly Balls but I am just delving into programming now.  The other guitarist in my band and I are planning on writing a kickass FTP client for OS X... anyway...

Your post is the funniest thing I've read in ages... I am in tears laughing.  Especially the "might and single minded fury that is silly balls" part.  Oh my god that's brilliant... LOL

*still laughing*


----------



## theed (Mar 26, 2001)

it's good to know that someone still gets it.  Most of the time I think I'm telling jokes to myself in front of other people.


----------



## jackd (Mar 28, 2001)

"Bo3b" is Bob Johnson, at Apple since the early 80s. Well, he was at Apple, then, anyway-- I thought he'd left long ago.

The "3" is silent.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *Don't you go off on silly balls now, I learned to program on silly balls, my father learned on silly balls, and his father before him.  I plan to teach my son how to program with the simple might and single minded fury that is silly balls.  I am deeply offended by your lack of respect, let alone reverence for this product that has been created for the sole purpose of benefitting programmers everywhere.
> 
> My family hereby declares war on your family for aforementioned ottrocities.  Don't bother to apologize, the only thing that can pay for what you have done is blood.
> ...



LOL! I don't know Silly Balls is, but after reading your post, I am inclined to learn that which you have such reverence for


----------

